# 120Hz Monitor Zocken & 60Hz Monitor Video / Youtube schaun ..... Nur 60 fps im spiel  HELP :)



## Ricz2k (4. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich habe folgendes Problem , ich möchte auf meinem 120hz ultrawide (Dell AW3418DW) zocken und auf dem monitor (ACER G276HL) daneben der 60hz hat youtube / videos schaun. 
So wenn kein video läuft funktioniert alles super, aber sobal ich mir youtube kontent mit 60 fps auf dem 60hz monitor anmache droppen die frames auf genau 60 fps, jetzt meine frage woran liegt das und gibt es eine lösung dafür??? 

achso wenn ich die auflösung auf 480p stelle vom video dann hab ich wieder 120 frames.

der 34" ist über displayport angeschlossen und der andere ist über Displayport to HDMI kabel angeschlossen.

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

MFG Ricz


mein system:
MSI X99A Gaming Pro Carbon
Intel 6800k @ 4.2
Gigabyte 1080TI
32gb Corsair Vengence LPX 3200mhz


----------



## GEChun (4. August 2018)

Versuch mal unter Windows jedem Monitor seine Herz Zahl zuzuweisen.
Manchmal entsteht genau das Problem wenn in Windows bei einem XXXHerz Monitor 60 Hz eingestellt ist.

Also Rechtsklick (Desktop) -> Anzeigeeinstellungen -> Erweiterte Anzeigeeinstellungen -> Adaptereigenschaften für Bildschirm Xy -> Reiter: Monitor -> Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate


----------



## Ricz2k (4. August 2018)

Danke für die schnelle antwort, das hatte ich schon gemacht. Hier ist die übersicht der monitore.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffen mann kanns erkennen :/


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. August 2018)

Es gibt hier im Forum dutzende Threads zu Problemen mit unterschiedlichen Monitor Frequenzen.
Unabhängig von der verbauten GPU. 
Speziell wenn man auf dem zweiten Monitor Videos schaut. 
Soweit mir bekannt gibt's dazu noch keine allgemeine Lösung die jedem hilft.


----------



## GEChun (4. August 2018)

Hmm merkwürdig, bei mir hat das Abhilfe gebracht.
Benutze auch einen 165hz und einen 144hz Monitor, hatte auch Drops auf 60 nach den Windows Einstellungen war das aber beseitigt.

Vielleicht spinnt da noch etwas zusätzlich...


----------



## HisN (4. August 2018)

Da greift vsync auf dem Wiedergabegerät. Schalt es im Video-Player ab.

Das wäre immer meine erste Vermutung.

Ansonsten häufen sich die Threads ohne Lösung.



zweiter Monitor laggy | ComputerBase Forum

Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufruestung auf 240 Hz | ComputerBase Forum

PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm | ComputerBase Forum

2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - fluessiger Betrieb machbar? | ComputerBase Forum

Ingame-Ruckler wenn Stream auf zweitem Monitor laeuft | ComputerBase Forum

1x100Hz 1x60Hz ruckeln am zweiten Bildschirm


----------



## Ricz2k (4. August 2018)

so hab jetzt vsync in den nvidia einstellungen auf schnell gestellt, das hat funktioniert jetzt geht alles .-. komisch ist das.

danke für die hilfe an alle 
 schönes we noch


----------



## HisN (4. August 2018)

Oha, das ist doch mal ein Fortschritt zu den anderen Threads. Thx für die Rückmeldung, halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden, wenn sich was ergeben sollte.


----------

